# What is the correct gap for stock points?



## Freddy_Krugerrand (Aug 19, 2012)

Can't find this number anywhere. On a pontiac 400 what is the correct gap for gapping the points?


----------



## DFW_LeMans (May 12, 2018)

.019" or 30˚ with a dwell meter


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

DFW_LeMans said:


> .019" or 30˚ with a dwell meter


I was remembering .020, but I bet .019 is the real answer. FYI using a dwell meter is a much more accurate means of setting them.

Bear


----------

